
3D Comics - reimertz
http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/30
======
fishtoaster
That reminds me a bit of this Calvin and Hobbes strip redone in 3d:
[https://sketchfab.com/models/dd484cd2dc9e477381e152b69d32950...](https://sketchfab.com/models/dd484cd2dc9e477381e152b69d329506)

~~~
rangibaby
The OP and this are quite beautiful. I can't quite put my finger on what I
like so much about them, I'll keep thinking about it.

~~~
ralfd
It is like a little diorama.

------
JD557
This seems to not be working with HTTPS (at least with HTTPS everywhere).

If you only see a bunch of static images and nothing happens when you click
them, this might be the reason.

~~~
yAnonymous
Mixed Content: The page at
'[https://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/30/'](https://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/30/')
was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure resource
'[http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/experiments/comic/dist/inde...](http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/experiments/comic/dist/inde...).
This request has been blocked; the content must be served over HTTPS.

------
ClassyJacket
Maybe this just doesn't work on mobile, but this appears to be a static two
panel comic with a perspective effect applied. If it is that, I suggest the
site implements a notice that it needs to be viewed on desktop.

~~~
chimeracoder
Which browser?

On Firefox for Android, I'm able to interact with it and rotate it with full
360° range of motion.

~~~
chrisper
Not working for me on safari

------
boondaburrah
My favourite version of this is all of the cutscenes in the PS Vita game
"Gravity Daze" (Gravity Rush). They're all drawn comics, but with the layers
set at appropriate depths. The game uses the Vita's gyroscope to lock the 3d
camera to the handheld's orientation. You really get the feel that you're
looking /into/ a comic!

------
Jaruzel
This is a wonderful concept.

To my eyes however, there's much better stuff on the rest of that repository:

[http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/](http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/)

~~~
izietto
I like the Wolf in the Grass one
[http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/23](http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/23)

~~~
JabavuAdams
Somewhat inspired by Okami:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZloCD06QjiE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZloCD06QjiE)

------
BatFastard
While this is very cool, it raises the cost to produce and deliver comics by
an order(s) of magnitude.

Comics have always been a easy low cost way for artists or even people with
just idea's to communicate their ideas.

For an extreme example of this
[http://www.qwantz.com/](http://www.qwantz.com/) Where the ideas are amazing,
but he uses the same few cells for ALL of the comics.

This comes from someone who has worked with 3D content for years, and I see
mesh based 3D as the Ultimate machine in handing power to people with money.

~~~
stuart78
Also, can you explain your last comment further?

~~~
BatFastard
The current level of art assets requires displacement maps, specular maps,
texture maps, a zbrush high poly model, lods models, and physics models. While
all of these things are very doable, in order to DO them, you takes highly
skilled artisans. Highly trained artisans are expensive. Therefore if you want
to create some new art assets it takes lots of money. Lots of money means
getting investors. Investors mean giving up significant amounts of equity.
Which means you have a very narrow window in which to succeed and if you do,
they benefit disproportionately.

------
cryptarch
Warning: some of these sketches play music quite loudly.

It's pretty cool, I wish more of them worked on my computer. The
reflective/translucent ones all appeared as black or the models didn't load at
all.

------
JabavuAdams
Neat! I've had a long-term interest in "toon shading". The problem with a lot
of the traditional real-time methods of creating the outlines is that they're
too literal, and cause unpleasant artifacts at some joints and seams. Also,
you typically only have one parameter to tune, for the whole scene: line
thickness. The problem is finding a value or range of this one parameter that
works for a whole scene. E.g. if you use the same thickness for close and far
objects, then the farther objects will appear more black since a greater
proportion of their area is devoted to outline.

Another problem (for VR) is that current VR systems don't deal well with thin
lines. You really want to avoid aliasing (crawlies) for high-quality VR.

Would love to see something like Paperman implemented in real-time:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZJLtujW6FY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZJLtujW6FY)

------
metaphor
Appears related to research done by Kopf and Lischinski[1] back in 2012. See
parallax layers demo 2:33 into their video[2].

[1]
[http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/labs/cglab/projects/comics/](http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/labs/cglab/projects/comics/)

[2]
[http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/labs/cglab/projects/comics/comics.m...](http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/labs/cglab/projects/comics/comics.mp4)

------
bananicorn
I've always wondered if this kind of art style for 3d were possible without
the use of shaders, just with a custom 3d engine in place...

I'd love to recreate something like this in a 2d canvas.

~~~
dualogy
Certainly is "possible" (and if you search you'll likely find some "3D
renderers" for 2d canvas) but that'd need a rasterizer implemented in
JavaScript and if you want anything more than 1-colored triangles, _some_
notion (even if haphazard, custom and callback-or-so based) of "shading" \---
should screech to a crawl quickly.

~~~
bananicorn
I think I'd have to move away from the concept of using polygons for such an
approach - I had thought about just using a simple 2d projection of a 3d path,
but I'd obviously run into quite a few problems regarding occlusion and a
bunch of other things with that. But I'll be having a lot of fun trying out
some different approaches to 3d rendering ;)

~~~
jkcxn
Maybe you'd be interested in this experiment I did with straight lines a while
ago. I project 3d points onto 2d and make lines out of rotated divs. But I
don't use css 3d rotation because I want to keep the fixed width of the lines
themselves.

There isn't proper occlusion but I fake it by applying a different style to
edges that are facing away from the camera. You could also do like the OP and
draw white polygons in the space between lines.

Have a look here
[https://jsfiddle.net/cyt0o7m9/](https://jsfiddle.net/cyt0o7m9/)

~~~
cr0sh
That's a great little demo - thanks for posting it!

------
Zikes
When I first started playing with Tilt Brush, I had an idea that "VR Comics"
(or at least, 3D comics drawn via VR) would be an interesting concept.

I'm no artist, but I did manage to whip something up to test the concept:
[https://twitter.com/Zikes/status/769433398217629696](https://twitter.com/Zikes/status/769433398217629696)

------
ericdykstra
I had to "load unsafe scripts" on Chrome to get this to work (OS X). Just a
heads up in case it's not working initially for anyone.

------
daurnimator
Is there meant to be a lightbox or something? Doesn't load for me in firefox.
I just see a gallery that can't be scrolled or clicked.

------
diimdeep
Looks like most of demos from this page don't work in current stable Chrome
(56)

~~~
Jaruzel
I had the inverse - most of them DO work. (Also Chrome 56 stable, but on
Windows)

They do leverage OpenGL - so maybe that's the problem?

~~~
diimdeep
idk, tried Canary on macOS no luck..

------
johnxie
Some of these are truly stunning
[http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/](http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/)

------
W0lf
Interesting, the music theme from the third comic in the first row[1] is the
exact copy of the famous game Star Trail[2] (The Dark Eye) from the nineties.
I hear such similarities occasionally and always wonder if this is either a
strong influence or a deliberate copy (No offense, just curious).

[1]
[http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/28](http://yiwenl.github.io/Sketches/exps/28)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NyJlx2Ws18](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NyJlx2Ws18)

~~~
fenomas
Well, setting aside the fact that they sound nothing alike, that music theme
is a sample from "Fanfare for the common man". So if anyone copied anyone I
suppose it was the game copying Aaron Copland.

------
daysforbeef
Very very beautiful. Art and tech at it's best

------
joe563323
Unable to view the webpage on firefox

~~~
SSLy
disable strict https

------
AtheistOfFail
XKCD would probably love this.

~~~
mauricesvay
There you go
[https://sketchfab.com/models/5659b3b539e94dcca00a315ac6a4825...](https://sketchfab.com/models/5659b3b539e94dcca00a315ac6a48256)

~~~
cyberferret
That XKCD one is one of the best I've seen, even better than the Calvin &
Hobbes one which I loved - full 360 rotation on all axes possible. Very well
done.

------
zevv
Funny how the sun slightly extends from the back of the box

------
duke360
wow, beauty! Not even the idea and the implementation, but also the _very_
short story, it somehow reminds me Delphine's Another World

------
grabcocque
I guess nobody tried opening this on an iPad.

